# Kenko Extension Tubes & Nikon Lens



## Annerotica

What type of macro's can I expect (how close up can I get) using Kenko extension tubes with a Nikon DX AF-S 55-200mm 1:4-5.6 ED?  Could someone post a photo of a possible magnification amount? 

My main purpose for these tubes would be to do bugs and flowers . 

Thanks!


----------



## SCraig

I have that lens as well as a 25mm Kenko tube at home.  I can't think of anything that I know I shot with that combination so I'll shoot a couple for you this evening if I can find time.


----------



## Judobreaker

Theoretically you should be able to achieve 1.3:1 using all three tubes (first Kenko set I found on google: 12, 20 and 36mm).
You should definitely be able to shoot bugs with that.
I have no idea whether it is easy working with a zoom lens in combination with extension tubes, I think most people use a prime lens.
It's probably perfectly possible though.


----------



## jwbryson1

I just received the Kenko set for X-mas and tried to attach it to my D90 with my Tokina 100mm f/2.8 macro lens.  It would not focus and I got a bit frustrated with it.  I need to figure out what the problem was.  If I can get it to work I will take some shots and post them here too.  I don't have that lens, but I can try with my 50mm or 18-200mm.


----------



## Judobreaker

Does that tube set have the electrical circuits needed for the autofocus to work?
Cheaper sets do not have those I believe.

Anyways, I prefer working on manual focus when shooting macro anyway. ^^


----------



## SCraig

Judobreaker said:


> Does that tube set have the electrical circuits needed for the autofocus to work?
> Cheaper sets do not have those I believe.


Yes, it does.  At least mine does.  I don't use autofocus with an extension tube though (See below).



jwbryson1 said:


> I just received the Kenko set for X-mas and  tried to attach it to my D90 with my Tokina 100mm f/2.8 macro lens.  It  would not focus and I got a bit frustrated with it.  I need to figure  out what the problem was.  If I can get it to work I will take some  shots and post them here too.  I don't have that lens, but I can try  with my 50mm or 18-200mm.


I've not had luck getting my macro lens to focus with the extension tube.  Focal distance is too short, I think.  Wherever it is I haven't been able to find it.



Judobreaker said:


> I have no idea whether it is easy working with a zoom lens in  combination with extension tubes, I think most people use a prime lens.
> It's probably perfectly possible though.



Zoom lenses work fine with extension tubes.  All I have is zoom lenses any longer.  I normally use the zoom for rough focus and then the actual focusing ring for fine focus.  Depth of field is very, very narrow so focusing is critical.


----------



## Annerotica

Wow, thanks for all of the responses,  I do have a 50mm prime lens as well.  So it sounds like it might be possible with that lens as well?  

I have always loved bugs and flowers, and I have some decent close ups of them, but nowhere near a macro of one.  

The possibility of making it look even closer, without the 500.00 price tag is appealing, especially when I don't plan on doing anything professional .


----------



## Overread

The rough maths for extension tubes is as follows:

(lenth (in mm) of added extension tubes - divided by - Focal length of the lens being used  ) + Native magnification of the lens = magnification : 1

for example for a 50mm lens and 65mm of extension tubes you'd get:
65/50 = 1.3:1

note I've left out adding the native magnification of the lens into that equation, if you know the value (its normally stated on the lens spec on the website) you can add it in for a more accurate value. As a reference a regular macro lens will get you 1:1, so with the tubes on the 50mm you'll get a bit more magnification.

Of course with extension tubes your minimum focusing distance is dramatically reduced and your infinity focus is also lost. As a result (depending on focal length and amount of tube length added) you might end up unable to focus on anything more than a few iches infront of the lens. As a result manual focusing is the way to go, auto focus is iffy at best with such work (again dependant on the lenses). 

I would also advise using the 50mm f1.8 lens, the wider max aperture gives you might more light to work with which helps when focusing the setup. The zoom will work well and without problems, though of course if you increase the focal length of the lens on the zoom the magnification will decrease. 

JWB - shift the lens into manual focusing and move the setup closer and closer to the subject, you should have no problem getting focus with the setup, though expect it to be tricky (high magnification macro work is tricky in general).


----------



## Netskimmer

I have a Kenko 3-piece set and a nikkor 55-300mm DX lens that I use together frequently. I really like the results though I have never used a true macro lens so I can't compare. 

Here are a few of the shots I've taken with this setup, the spider has been cropped a good bit but the ice crystals haven't. The spider is a little jumping spider about the size of a pinky fingernail and the crystals are from frost that formed on my car window. EXIF data says they are at 55mm but I think that is incorrect. I think the tubes may have confused the camera as to the actual focal length. Both were taken hand held, the spider was in bright sun and the crystals where taken at 2am with a hot-shoe flash equipped with a diffuser.


----------



## Annerotica

Cool photos.  Thank you for all the advice!  I will have to try this out soon.  Of course I will post some first try's here with my setup .  Thank you again!


----------

